# OSHA Quick Cards FOR DOWNLOAD



## safety113 (7 يوليو 2010)

اضغط على الكتابة الزرقاء لتحميل الكارد
Aerial Lifts 
Carbon Monoxide (English) 
Chain Saw Safety (English) 
Chipper Machine Safety 
Confined Spaces (English) 
Crane Safety 
Demolition Safety 
Electrical Safety (English) 
Excavations 
Fall Protection (English) 
General Decontamination 
Generator Safety (English) 
Hand Hygiene 
Hazardous Animals 
Heat Stress (English) 
Hydrogen Sulfide 
Lead Protection 
Limb Locks and Spring Poles 
Lockout/Tagout 
Mold Prevention 
Nail Gun Safety 
Personal Protective Equipment (English) 
Portable Ladders 
Process Safety Management 
Respirators 
Scaffold Inspection Tips 
Scaffold Safety Tips 
Silicosis 
Struck-by Hazards 
Top 4 Construction Hazards (English) 
Tree Trimming Safety 
West Nile Virus 
Women in Construction
Work Zone Safety


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكور
فعلاً هي مواضيع هامة
وهناك الكثير منها على الرابط

http://www.osha.gov/pls/publications/publication.AthruZ?pType=AthruZ


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------

